# NW Ohio, SE Michigan, NE Indiana Cubers?



## NOFXand5x5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey, I'm Alec, I live in NW Ohio, I don't know many other cubers around here. Send me a pm if you want to chat on Skype! I'll also be attending Summit City 2016 in Fort Wayne. If anyone else is going, let me know so I can have a better chance of knowing people.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply but I am also in NW Ohio! About 45 minutes south of Toledo


----------



## Urban_Turban2114 (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm in southeast MI


----------

